# How do I get a signature?



## Ath-kethin (Mar 2, 2016)

No matter what I put in for a signature, I get an error message telling me it's too long.  For reference, my most recent attempt was the following:

"'Plot' is what the DM does to amuse himself when the players aren’t talking." - Shamus

What gives?I know this isn't a 5e question, but there's nothing I could find in the FAQ or anything else to address the issue.


----------



## Ancalagon (Mar 2, 2016)

The Meta forum is the place for those questions.   And no, I don't know what is causing your problem :/


----------



## Ancalagon (Mar 2, 2016)

Aaand let's see if my attempt at putting a signature worked.   Have you tried something really short like "1 2 1 2 test test"?

edit:  it works for me...


----------



## Ath-kethin (Mar 2, 2016)

Ancalagon said:


> Aaand let's see if my attempt at putting a signature worked.   Have you tried something really short like "1 2 1 2 test test"?
> 
> edit:  it works for me...




One or two words it will take with no problem.  But I see people with longer signatures on here, and I can't understand how they do it.

I thought a while ago that maybe I was too new for it to work, and that may be true, but I've been on the site for almost a year now, and still no dice.  It wouldn't bother me if there was something in the FAQ or somewhere that laid out how it works.


----------



## thalmin (Mar 2, 2016)

One of the perks for being a Copper level supporter of EN World is you can have up to 10 lines in your signature.


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 2, 2016)

You'll get a better reply in Meta, but I'm pretty sure it's related to being a subscriber. If I recall correctly, a non-subscriber can have one line; a subscriber gets more.


----------



## Rune (Mar 2, 2016)

...and subscribers get to have links in their signatures, too. 

However, a signature doesn't change if your subscription lapses, so that's one reason you might see non-subscribers with longer sigs and/or sigs with links. Another (increasingly less common) is that such sigs were grandfathered in when the current limitations were instituted oh-so-many-years ago.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Mar 2, 2016)

I re-posted my question on the Meta boards, and no luck there so far either.  

And I'd be fine with a one-line signature, but there is nothing that tells me what the length of a line is.  The signature attempt I posted above is one line long, but it still gets rejected as being too long.  If there is a character/word limit, it would be far more useful to have that limit available to work with and around.

And how do I get noted as a subscriber?  I'm a Patreon Patron; does that count?  I just did it through the links that took me to the Patreon page.

Looking at the subscriber set up, my Patreon subscription is more than the requirement for the Copper level.  Don't they talk to each other?


----------



## EzekielRaiden (Mar 2, 2016)

I had to push and test the bounds of this as well. Although I don't know the _precise_ character limit that qualifies as "one line," I can say that my signature was repeatedly iterated until it came juuuuust inside the limit. Because a proper rendering of 1st Corinthians 13:13 would be slightly over, and I pared it back until it fit.


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 2, 2016)

Rune said:


> ...and subscribers get to have links in their signatures, too.
> 
> However, a signature doesn't change if your subscription lapses, so that's one reason you might see non-subscribers with longer sigs and/or sigs with links. Another (increasingly less common) is that such sigs were grandfathered in when the current limitations were instituted oh-so-many-years ago.




And this is why I don't mess with my sig.


----------



## S'mon (Mar 2, 2016)

Rune said:


> ...and subscribers get to have links in their signatures, too.
> 
> However, a signature doesn't change if your subscription lapses, so that's one reason you might see non-subscribers with longer sigs and/or sigs with links. Another (increasingly less common) is that such sigs were grandfathered in when the current limitations were instituted oh-so-many-years ago.




I used to have a big signature, but then I took an arrow in the knee... 

Yeah, mooks like us get 1 line, unless you still have a big one from way back when, which I did until a few months back when I instituted my current beg-for-xp drive.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Mar 2, 2016)

I would to have the working definition of "Line" as it applies to signatures.

I copied EzekielRaiden's signature and the system let me use it.  So I checked the line I wanted to use, and it was one word more; I replaced the word "is" with a colon, making the two lines the same number of words.  Still no dice. 

 So I replaced the double quotation marks ("-") around the word plot with single marks ('-') and the system accepted it.  How strange.

Never mind the apparent "paying through Patreon somehow doesn't make you a subscriber" bug.   

Oh well.  At least I have something now.


----------



## TwoSix (Mar 2, 2016)

Ath-kethin said:


> I would to have the working definition of "Line" as it applies to signatures.
> 
> I copied EzekielRaiden's signature and the system let me use it.  So I checked the line I wanted to use, and it was one word more; I replaced the word "is" with a colon, making the two lines the same number of words.  Still no dice.
> 
> ...



I have no idea what database in on the back-end here, but the quotes may well be screwing it up.

And the Patreon thing is new enough that I don't know if Morrus plans to fold Patreon/ENWorld subscriptions together.  That's definitely a topic for Meta though.


----------



## thalmin (Mar 2, 2016)

To be a Copper subscriber, click on settings tab (upper left corner). Then scroll down the left side of the page. Under the heading "My Settings" see third section "My Account" and click the line "Paid Subscriptions." Copper costs $3/month, Silver $5.99, and Gold $8.99

edit: Oh, and I believe the signature limit is based on both number of lines and number of characters/spaces per line.


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 2, 2016)

Ath-kethin said:


> Never mind the apparent "paying through Patreon somehow doesn't make you a subscriber" bug.




Supporting En5ider or TRAILseeker via Patreon doesn't make you an EN World subscriber. Those are basically magazine subscriptions. Separate entities.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 2, 2016)

I'll move this to Meta.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 2, 2016)

TwoSix said:


> And the Patreon thing is new enough that I don't know if Morrus plans to fold Patreon/ENWorld subscriptions together.




I don't own Patreon. I don't have access to its code. There's no possible way it can interact with the code here.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Mar 2, 2016)

Morrus said:


> I'll move this to Meta.




Thank you!

I actually started a more or less identical thread in the Meta section once it was pointed out to me, but that one hasn't had as much in the way of responses.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Mar 2, 2016)

Well, I understand better the difference between the Precious Metal Subscriber and En5ider subscriptions now; I had thought they were more or less the same thing. That was my mistake.  I didn't realize that the Copper etc. subscriptions didn't include the magazines.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 2, 2016)

Ath-kethin said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I actually started a more or less identical thread in the Meta section once it was pointed out to me, but that one hasn't had as much in the way of responses.




I can't see that thread in the Meta forum. Are you sure you posted it here?

Anyway, it's just me who handles that sort of stuff, so a little patience is appreciated.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Mar 2, 2016)

Morrus said:


> I can't see that thread in the Meta forum. Are you sure you posted it here?
> 
> Anyway, it's just me who handles that sort of stuff, so a little patience is appreciated.



Well, I am sure that I posted it SOMEWHERE, and I'm pretty sure it was in the Meta section, but I could be wrong.  

And I didn't expect a quick response to it; I figured the Meta boards are probably less active and I wasn't really in a hurry per se.

Anyway, I have my answers now one way or the other. 

It might be helpful to reveal the character limit or other parameters for a signature somewhere; the "single line" limit doesn't help when as far as I can tell my attempt IS only a single line and keeps getting rejected anyway.  I'd been trying since I joined the site back in July to set up a signature, with no guidance aside from those error messages.  And I imagine I'm not the only one who has had some difficulty with it.

It's not a huge deal, but it was a little frustrating shooting in the dark like that.


----------



## Rune (Mar 2, 2016)

[MENTION=6798775]Ath-kethin[/MENTION]: as an unrelated aside (since you already have your answers), may I propose an alternate definition of "plot" to the one in your sig?

_Plot: what the players make of the DM's setting._


----------



## LordEntrails (Oct 3, 2016)

So, I'm thinking this is related to the subscriber requirement, but didn't see it addressed in this thread;

When I edit my signature, there is a link to add an image. When I try to add an image, either with a url or a direct upload, I get a message "Unable to save image" I know I meet the pixel and file size limts. So is this only possible if I'm a subscriber? Where can I get more info, including benefits, on subscribing?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2016)

LordEntrails said:


> So, I'm thinking this is related to the subscriber requirement, but didn't see it addressed in this thread;
> 
> When I edit my signature, there is a link to add an image. When I try to add an image, either with a url or a direct upload, I get a message "Unable to save image" I know I meet the pixel and file size limts. So is this only possible if I'm a subscriber? Where can I get more info, including benefits, on subscribing?




Click on the "Subscribe" button at the top right of the page.


----------

